# Mixing Wood



## jdunk (Dec 8, 2021)

Hello everyone, Newbie to smoking I’m smoking a Brisket for Christmas and I’m planning on using Pecan wood. I also have some Post Oak wood and was wondering have  anyone mixed the 2 together if so at what ratio. Or should I just go with straight pecan or oak


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 8, 2021)

Yes you can mix. Use oak as your heat wood and pecan as your flavor wood.


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 8, 2021)

I haven’t used pecan too much, but I’d try a test run or two with red meat to see the mix that you prefer, if at all. I think it’s pretty subjective.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 8, 2021)

Pecan is like a milder version of hickory. One of my favorite smoking woods. I usually keep oak, hickory and cherry around and just mix them all up when smoking lol. Unless you are a super taster it's gonna be hard to tell the difference. You should definitely use a wood as a stand alone so you can see what flavor it imparts before you go to mixing. When using oak and fruitwood with pecan, hickory or mesquite you won't likely taste the oak or fruitwood


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 8, 2021)

Mixing wood is like layering rubs or changing up a sauce a little bit. Any of these things add your signature to your barbecue. 

Pecan is hickory's little brother and both are good on beef.  Post oak is a classic flavor wood for beef. Try out a mix.


----------

